# Claudia Schiffer leaves her childrens' school in London 19.06.08 x7



## Tokko (19 Juni 2008)

​


----------



## aceton (20 Juni 2008)

Voll Geil Danke


----------



## LuckyStrike (20 Juni 2008)

_Schöne bilder._


----------



## Custec (7 Okt. 2013)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

sehr schön!


----------



## Bowes (21 Apr. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder von der hübschen Claudia.


----------

